# Couriers



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone know a good cheap courier service, need a set of wheels delivered to Rugby.

Thanks in advance

Scud


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Google is your friend - we use couriers up an down the country and google the lot


----------



## Bertie (May 14, 2007)

Scud said:


> Anyone know a good cheap courier service, need a set of wheels delivered to Rugby.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Scud


You could try http://www.parcel2go.com/

A few sellers that I have purchased items from ebay have used this website, and in my particular case it was delivered by DHL... Service was spot on 

Let me know if you think this is any good, as may use it in the future too.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

What i dont understand is when you buy ie... a set of wheels from ebay the postage is normally like 20-30 quid.

Where are them ones....lol


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Scud said:


> What i dont understand is when you buy ie... a set of wheels from ebay the postage is normally like 20-30 quid.
> 
> Where are them ones....lol


I think most of the ebay stores run big accounts with the couriers hence the nice discount - i had to pay about £150 to get mine sent up from Southampton to Kent - non bon


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Bertie said:


> You could try http://www.parcel2go.com/
> 
> A few sellers that I have purchased items from ebay have used this website, and in my particular case it was delivered by DHL... Service was spot on
> 
> Let me know if you think this is any good, as may use it in the future too.


Prices seem pretty good tbh :thumb:


----------



## FRS_Steve (May 28, 2007)

parcel2go.com used them 3 times to send wheels now, always been collected by DHL and delivered next day. Fully tracked/insured and costs just less than £30. Pack the wheels in pairs as 2 seperate packages


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ive used them as well mate


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Just a thought, check the insured 'goods in transit' for each item last thing you want is some numpty dropping a crate even it has FRAGILE plastered all over it and you've got no come back


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd go with Interparcel as they offer a range of couriers, so you can pick the best quote & company. Avoid DHL


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I sent some wheels a while ago. Royal mail wanted like £25 a wheel. I went on ebay and found a courier for something like £7 for up to 30kg so worked out £14. Think it might have been the parcel2go one mentioned above.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Cheers for the replys guys.


----------



## mattyR (Oct 18, 2006)

Paisley Freight

They offers ervice on ebay....£27.50 for 4 wheels delivered next day

I used them to collect a set of wheels for me and had no issues

Matt


----------

